# Is additional lighting required?



## keebler (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a 75 gallon (21x48x18) tank with a Marineland LED with 6000k one watt white and 600mK blue.

I am looking to set up my first planted tank. I am planning to do use Eco-Complete for the substrate, and fertilizer tabs. I am looking to go with rooted plants only.

My question is do I need more light? I do not know specifically what types of plants I want. If I go with the options above, should I stay with low light plants? Is what I listed even enough for low light plants? Can I get into moderate light plants, or would I need to step up the lighting at that point?

How much would a CO2 system impact this?


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

What marineland LED are you referring to? I know they have a 48" plant double bright. Amazon.com : Marineland Double Bright LED Light, 36- to 48-Inch : Led Fish Tank Lights : Pet Supplies
This might be the one you are referring to. It would be fine for most low to moderate. I think those lights are pretty directional and intensity is not even distributed, so may have to compensate.

Co2 will help even more!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello keeb...

If you stick to the darker green aquatic plants, the lighting you have will be enough. There's no need to buy anything else. If you prefer plants that need to be planted in the bottom material, then varieties of Cryptocoryne will work. These are easy to grow and require low to medium light. Sword plants are also good for more subdue lighting. Stay with the easier plants, these won't require a CO2 system. These systems are pricey and difficult to set up and maintain. Save this kind of thing for the future, when you have more experience in the hobby.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That one fixture on a 75g will only get you to a low light level. The mentioned plants should do okay but they will grow very slow. If you wanted plants outside that range, they will require you to up the lighting. The light has to meet the needs of the plants that you have or they will slowly die or will not be very healthy. A CO2 system can allow you to grow higher light need plants on lower light levels, but it is a costly investment. You need to be prepared and understand the detail required for working with CO2. You do not "need" CO2 for your setup. It would make a difference, but to a limit with the light you have.


----------

